# Best routine for Tricep Bicep Supersets



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I know the answer to this already but anyway...

Im going on holiday next week and I have decided the two weight training workouts im going to squeeze in will be arms. It probably wont give me guns like Arnie or anything but it will give me a slight (even if its a placebo!) boost in my arm size.

What are the best mass building exercises I can do for the supersets?

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d be (typically) more interested in asking what you think the answer is bud..

what are the 2 biggest mass builders for bi`s and tri`s?

straight bar BB curls and dips or close grip bench press (works all 3 heads of tri`s)

conversely if you did bench and back supersetting dips and BB curls with these you`d probly grow more on a long term basis.

you could also get some creatine, hop on some bullets and your arms will be as big as they can be in 2 weeks without using synthol.

i suspect the answer you want will involve a brutal marathon of giant sets using every arm exercise out there..

or is that the advice i expect you`ll be given lol...

i think the advice people want to hear is the advice they`ll go with usually...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I knew what the answer would be and while I was hoping, i knew it wasnt realistic.

BB Curls and CGBP are what Im looking at starting the workout with anyway - thanks for confirming atleast that much if nothing else cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have faith in what you know bud,

for example if youre legs arent growing but you are squatting consistently.

(as far as i`m aware squats will grow everyones legs if they can do them properly)

so you have a definite exercise that works but its not working for you, you can assume youre not doing something right.

the classic example is to add sets or more leg exercises, but what if your hindering growth by training with too much volume?

if that works, great, but what if it doesnt?

i`m now training a client who`s come back to me, he trains leg press 2-4 times a week, 25 reps for 4 sets each plus curls and extensions..

he`s not grown since ive seen him a year ago, his weights a bit leaner but this fluctuates as he has problems being consistent with food.. but he`s on 3000-3500 cals a day of clean food and enuff protein.

he has back probs and leg press is his best option at the gym he uses usually. (i had him on trap bar yesterday and it went ok tho so thats good)

would you add more legwork in to his routine as he wasnt growing?

(assuming he was squatting) btw he`s legpressing 220? he`s a strong fcuker but thats what he allways legpresses i think)

or would you say hey dude, train your legs once a week and thereby cut volume and frequency to enhance recovery and ergo growth...?

you`d expect gains to restart and progressive poundages.

when gains dry up from the cycle to you add sets and exercises again?

why would you when cutting back has worked once..

when weights are getting sh1t your pants heavy drop a working set..

or take an extra days rest between workouts.. your food would be cycled with your weights of course.. inline with your weights not to just get fat..

by trying little experiments you`ll find out what works for you and what works for the majority of people (you`d be surprised how much does work for everyone) but only if you cut back..

but only change 1 thing at time...

do more working sets early in a cycle if you want, find out if it inhibits gaining momentum..

use longer rest periods altho dont over rest..

anyhoo lol...

have faith in what you do know, but when it doesnt work try n figure out why.. the answer is based in training, diet or rest... i rest like a king lol or try too..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I asked about arms, Mighty Cal.. haha I joke!

What Ive done until now, since I started on MC what 3 years ago - has definately been a positive change.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you want some thing that gives you an ego boost and will balloon your arms and chest, albeit temporarily.

Try the pull up/press up challenge. Could do say 20-40 (50 if your well ard!) pull ups and 100 press ups.

Sounds simple right? On the given session you must try and stick with say wide grip pull ups, next week do close grip under arm. Press up wise, direct the energy inward to hit your pecs more or direct outward to hit triceps more. Your hand position should be consistent on this session, you can change it on the next.

The aim each time you do it, is to beat your previous time (progress!)

It's bloody hard and really gets the blood going. Might be the holiday pump your looking for 

I myself will be off to ibiza next week, so catch me trying to find a gym somewhere doing exactly above.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many chins can ya do jackal 

ive got the day off mate, i`m waffling lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

splinter said:


> If you want some thing that gives you an ego boost and will balloon your arms and chest, albeit temporarily.
> 
> Try the pull up/press up challenge. Could do say 20-40 (50 if your well ard!) pull ups and 100 press ups.
> 
> ...


So I do the pullups, then the pressups - then what back to pull ups and then pressups - how many sets of each on one session? This sounds fu**ing good!



TheCrazyCal said:


> how many chins can ya do jackal
> 
> ive got the day off mate, i`m waffling lol


before back/bicep workout around 12, after arms around 5


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry should of mentioned, you can dip between the pull ups and press ups. Your goal is to do the total number of reps.

Something a little different, hard yet enjoyable.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done mate i wasnt actually sure you could do 1 :fish:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well done mate i wasnt actually sure you could do 1 :fish:


If only all personal trainers were like u Cal.. hwell:

lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you can show them when i visit


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

So I did this, this morning 

Arms

Db Cgbp n standing bb curls

Cgbp 22 x 8 5, 20kg x 8

Curls 20kg x 8 7 7

Db skull crushers n incline db hammer curls

Sk 10kg x 8 6 5

curls 14kg x 8 7 5

Overhead rope ext n Cable curls

Rope ext 17.5 x 8 8 8

Curls 17.5 x 8 8 8


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

How did you feel after it? Any different to a typical non superset workout?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Arms felt pumped and really great. Did itagain this morning. Slightly different exercises tho


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Il be watching this!! Great routine!! May try it tomorrow!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

14 sets should give a huge pump tho?


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

It may be work for you.....Concentration Curls 3 sets of 10-15 reps than Hammer Curls 3 sets of 10-15 reps


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how are the gunz coming then Jakal?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Aint been gym for a while. Longterm sickness. Was only a few months in prior not enough time to see a difference


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats up bud?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ill pm u cal


----------

